# Favorite 25 cal.?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I was a kid when Jack Occoners wrote about his adventures with the 257 Roberts.
So I pick that one as my favortite as I had always waqnted one.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

257 Ackley Improved.

I will say that if the 257 roberts were brought out today with pressure limits up where they could be, there would have been pretty much no thought of the 25 WSSM.

I love the quarter bores, some day I will have a Mark V 257 weatherby sporter.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Over the last couple of years I've grown fond of the .257 Weatherby Mag. Only thing I don't like is it's appetite for gunpowder.

My fun shooting gun is chambered in the ancient .25-35 Winchester. Rather anemic by todays standards, but it kills deer just as dead at 150 yards or closer.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I like em all! Quarter inch bullets seem to kill disproportionately to their diameter. And even with 120 grain bullets at well over 3000 fps recoil is so light anyone can shoot them with ease. As far as I'm concerned there's no better combination of bullet weight, recoil, trajectory and sectional density for deer size critters, regardless of what size case you shoot them from.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to agree Csquared, the 25's seem to be just the perfect deer rifle.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I have owned a 25/35, a 257 Roberts and a 25/06.

Wish I still had the 25/06.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Remington Mountain Rifle in the 257 Roberts. Very sweet shooter, very light recoil even with 120 grain bullets. I honestly think it's the perfect deer/pronghorn caliber.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like the 25's a lot. I have owned or shot a lot of them over the years, but the 257 Bob is a sentimental favorite. A 250 savage improved has ben a joy to shoot. Great for fox and yotes,large enough for deer outstanding accuracy. The 25-06 is my new open range deer round. It will not beat me up and a fine choice for deer sized game. I even shoot a 250 savage chambered contender pistol that is a joy to shoot. The 25's are not used enough.


----------

